# FreeBSD 7.1-RELEASE-p2 + Logitech Wave keyboard



## TheFeaR (May 7, 2009)

Hi all! Recently to me presented keyboard Logitech Wave (wired). And I am very upset that I cannot to adjust a multimedia-keys on it. Xev does not react to pressing. I even tried to correct /usr/src/sys/dev/usb/ukbd.c but it does not help.

i even find a scancodes of the keys(http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Logitech_Wave_Keyboard)


does anyone can help me?


----------



## TheFeaR (May 20, 2009)

=(( i am shocked.. zero replyes. I do not belive that modern opensource system can`t use multimedia keyboards.

Anyway thanks all for reading this post.:\


----------



## richardpl (May 20, 2009)

I use multimedia keyboards on FreeBSD all the time, but dont expect that all multimedia keyboards are same.
Looks like you need to find how it is already done on linux, and than send PR at least if you care.


----------

